# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ինչու՞ տապալվեց Լյուկ Բեսսոնի վերջին բլոքբաստերը

## Adam

Լյուկ Բեսսոն: Վալերյանը և հազարավոր մոլորակների քաղաքը: Գլխավոր դերերում՝ Դեն Դիհան (ըստ իս՝ հոյակապ դերասան, բայց վերջերս, ցավոք միմիայն ֆինանսապես ձախողված ֆիլմերում հանդես եկող) և Կարա Դելևին: Ովքե՞ր են դիտել էս ֆիլմը ու ի՞նչ կարծիքներ ունեք: Ի դեպ, ֆիլմը Բեսոնի ամբողջ կարիերայի ամենաաղետալի շահույթ բերող ֆիլմն է՝ հազիվ ծերը ծերին փակելով բոլորը ծախսերը՝ մոտ 200 միլիոն դոլլար: Բեսսոնի ընկերությունը, որն էլ արտադրել և տարածել է ֆիլմը՝ սնանկացման եզրին է: Լավ, ի՞նչն էր պատճառը, որ այն չկարողացավ Ավատարի գոնե կես թափը ստանալ (մինչդեռ Ավատարի թափ ստանալու համար, ըստ իս, պիտի ուղղակի Կեմերոն լինես) և պռավալի ենթարկվեց: Բեսսոնը ուզում էր նորարարություն աներ՝ Ավատարային ոճով, սակայն էս ֆիլմի մեջ ինձ վանեցին ոչ միայն դերասանական խաղն ու ռեժիսուրան (ահավոր շինծույություն կար հենց նույն Դեն Դիհանի խաղ մեջ) այլ նաև ընդհանուր սպեցէֆեկտները, որոնք չափից շատ էին: Ամեն ինչն էս ֆիլմում չափից շատ էր: Թե՛ գույները, թե՛ գրաֆիկան և այլն…  Ի՞նչ եք դու՛ք կարծում:

----------

Jarre (29.08.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Ես չեմ նայել ֆիլմը, թեև ահավոր սպասում էի ու հետևում էի ֆիլմի նկարահանման պրոցեսին Բեսոնի սոցիալական բոլոր կայքերում։ Ինձ ահավոր դուր ա գալիս էն փաստը, որ ֆիլմում փոքր դեր ունի իմ սիրելի երաժիշտներից մեկը ՝ Հերբի Հենքոքը։

Իսկ ֆիլմը չեմ դիտոիմ, որ չհիասթափվեմ, քանի որ սոցիալական ցանցերում Բեսոնի տեղադրած մատերիալներից նենց տպավորություն ստացա, որ հիասթափությունս մեծ է լինելու։

Ֆանտաստիկան շատ դժվար ոճ է և կան լիքը կետեր, որոնցից փոքր անգամ շեղումը տապալելու է ֆիլմը։

Իսկ Բեսոինին շատ եմ սիրում։ Անգամ իրա տափակ ֆիլմերը շատ հավեսով են նայվում։ Բայց գլխումս ապրող աննորմալներից մեկը դեռ պատրաստ չի նայելու էս ֆիլմը։ Հենց համոզ եմ ու ինքը համաձայնվի կնայեմ ու կգրեմ։

----------

Adam (30.08.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

Բեսոնը երբեք էլ մի բան չի եղել. իր պիկը Լեոնն էր, իսկ վերջին լավ ֆիլմը՝ Հինգերորդ տարրը: Որ 1997-ի կինո ա: Էդ մարդը արդեն համարյա քսան տարի ա՝ ոչ մի նորմալ բան չի նկարել, այլ փոխարենը նկարելի ա, ասենք, Լյուսիի նման գուանո (էն մնացածի մասին նույնիսկ խոսել էլ իմաստ չունի): Նենց որ երևի չարժի հարցնել՝ ինչու Վալերիանը տապալվեց, ամեն ինչ բնականոն ա: Սիրուն ու դատարկ կինո էր, ոնց որ Բեսոնի համարյա բոլոր կինոները: MCU-ի դարաշրջանում տենց սիրուն ու դատարկի վրա խաղադրույք անելը ինքնասպանություն ա:

----------

Adam (30.08.2018), Chuk (30.08.2018), Jarre (30.08.2018), Աթեիստ (29.08.2018), Տրիբուն (30.08.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Բեսոնը երբեք էլ մի բան չի եղել. իր պիկը Լեոնն էր, իսկ վերջին լավ ֆիլմը՝ Հինգերորդ տարրը: Որ 1997-ի կինո ա: Էդ մարդը արդեն համարյա քսան տարի ա՝ ոչ մի նորմալ բան չի նկարել, այլ փոխարենը նկարելի ա, ասենք, Լյուսիի նման գուանո (էն մնացածի մասին նույնիսկ խոսել էլ իմաստ չունի): Նենց որ երևի չարժի հարցնել՝ ինչու Վալերիանը տապալվեց, ամեն ինչ բնականոն ա: Սիրուն ու դատարկ կինո էր, ոնց որ Բեսոնի համարյա բոլոր կինոները: MCU-ի դարաշրջանում տենց սիրուն ու դատարկի վրա խաղադրույք անելը ինքնասպանություն ա:


Օրինակ Տաքսիները տուպոյ կինոներ են, բայց ամեն տարի նայում եմ։ Guilty pleasure ))

----------

Adam (30.08.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Օրինակ Տաքսիները տուպոյ կինոներ են, բայց ամեն տարի նայում եմ։ Guilty pleasure ))


Տաքսիների սցենարիստ/պրոդյուսեր ա, բայց ոչ մեկի ռեժիսորն ինքը չի:

----------

Jarre (30.08.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Տաքսիների սցենարիստ/պրոդյուսեր ա, բայց ոչ մեկի ռեժիսորն ինքը չի:


Հա ճիշտ ես։ Իմ մոտ ուղեղում էդ ֆիլմերը համարվում են իրանը ))

----------


## Adam

> Բեսոնը երբեք էլ մի բան չի եղել. իր պիկը Լեոնն էր, իսկ վերջին լավ ֆիլմը՝ Հինգերորդ տարրը: Որ 1997-ի կինո ա: Էդ մարդը արդեն համարյա քսան տարի ա՝ ոչ մի նորմալ բան չի նկարել, այլ փոխարենը նկարելի ա, ասենք, Լյուսիի նման գուանո (էն մնացածի մասին նույնիսկ խոսել էլ իմաստ չունի): Նենց որ երևի չարժի հարցնել՝ ինչու Վալերիանը տապալվեց, ամեն ինչ բնականոն ա: Սիրուն ու դատարկ կինո էր, ոնց որ Բեսոնի համարյա բոլոր կինոները: MCU-ի դարաշրջանում տենց սիրուն ու դատարկի վրա խաղադրույք անելը ինքնասպանություն ա:


                                                                                                                                                      Ի դեպ՝ Գարի Օլդմանին էն գլխի՛ց Լեոնում իր խաղի համար օսկար պիտի տային ոչ թե 20 տարի հետո …Լեոնը իրոք կարգին գործ ա … հա նայվում ա:

----------

Jarre (30.08.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Ի դեպ՝ Գարի Օլդմանին էն գլխի՛ց Լեոնում իր խաղի համար օսկար պիտի տային ոչ թե 20 տարի հետո …Լեոնը իրոք կարգին գործ ա … հա նայվում ա:


Իմ կարծիքով Լեոնը հզորագույն ֆիլմերից մեկն ա ու մենակ սա հերիք ա, որ ես Բեսոնին հարգեմ որպես ռեժիսոր, հաշվի առնելով նաև իրա ֆիլմերը որոնք արժեք չեն ներկայացնում։

----------

Adam (30.08.2018), ivy (30.08.2018), Տրիբուն (30.08.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Իմ կարծիքով Լեոնը հզորագույն ֆիլմերից մեկն ա ու մենակ սա հերիք ա, որ ես Բեսոնին հարգեմ որպես ռեժիսոր, հաշվի առնելով նաև իրա ֆիլմերը որոնք արժեք չեն ներկայացնում։


                    Բայց հիշում եմ՝ դու Լյուսին այլանդակ ձևի հավանել էիր  :LOL:  , ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ... ես էլ  :Blush:  գիտակցելով իհարկե որ միջին կարգի խորություն էր պարունակում իր մեջ, բայց դըզում էր... ))))) կանֆետկա կինո էր:

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց հիշում եմ՝ դու Լյուսին այլանդակ ձևի հավանել էիր  , ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ... ես էլ  գիտակցելով իհարկե որ միջին կարգի խորություն էր պարունակում իր մեջ, բայց դըզում էր... ))))) կանֆետկա կինո էր:


Ես Լյուսին հիմա էլ եմ շատ հավանում, որովհետև ինձ ավելի շատ դուրա գալիս ֆիլմի ստեղծած մթնոլորտը ու իմաստը։ Ու որ նայում եմ, տպավորություն ա , որ գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատմվածք եմ կարդում։ Իսկ երբ ես գիտական ֆանտաստիկա եմ կարդում, ուղեղումս լույսի արագությամբ ծագում են նոր մտքեր ու մտածում եմ, թե նկարագրված երևույթները ոնց կարելի է այլ ոլորտներում կիրառել, կամ որ ես ունենաի նման հնարավորություններ և այլն։ 

Դրա համար ֆիլմերի, երաժշտության, գրականության քննարկումները ինձ միշտ ներվայնացնում են։ Որովհետև մեկը մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից ա վերլուծուեմ, մեկը իրա տպավորությունների, մյուսը այլ տեսանկյունից ու հասկանում ես, որ բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են, քանի որ ճիշտ մտքրեն են ասում։ Բայց հարց ա առաջանում, արդյո՞ք դու ուզում ես էդ մտքերը լսել։ Անձամբ ես մի քանի տարի է, ինչ շաաաատ հազվագյուտ եմ գրում կամ խոսում իմ սիրած ֆիլմերի, գրքերի ու երաժշտության մասին։ Քանի որ եթե շատ եմ սիրում ուրեմն դա իմ համար ահավոր կարևոր ա։ Ու մեկ էլ մեկը մի բան ա դուրս տալիս ու ներվերս իրարա խառնվում։ Դրա համար եթե մի բան շատ եմ սիրում ընդհանրապես չեմ խոսում դրա մասին։ Դա չափազանց թանկ ու փխրուն ա, որ իմ գլխից հանեմ դուրս ու ցույց տամ ուրիշներին ))

----------

Adam (30.08.2018), Հայկօ (30.08.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Ես Լյուսին հիմա էլ եմ շատ հավանում, որովհետև ինձ ավելի շատ դուրա գալիս ֆիլմի ստեղծած մթնոլորտը ու իմաստը։ Ու որ նայում եմ, տպավորություն ա , որ գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատմվածք եմ կարդում։ Իսկ երբ ես գիտական ֆանտաստիկա եմ կարդում, ուղեղումս լույսի արագությամբ ծագում են նոր մտքեր ու մտածում եմ, թե նկարագրված երևույթները ոնց կարելի է այլ ոլորտներում կիրառել, կամ որ ես ունենաի նման հնարավորություններ և այլն։ 
> 
> Դրա համար ֆիլմերի, երաժշտության, գրականության քննարկումները ինձ միշտ ներվայնացնում են։ Որովհետև մեկը մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից ա վերլուծուեմ, մեկը իրա տպավորությունների, մյուսը այլ տեսանկյունից ու հասկանում ես, որ բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են, քանի որ ճիշտ մտքրեն են ասում։ Բայց հարց ա առաջանում, արդյո՞ք դու ուզում ես էդ մտքերը լսել։ Անձամբ ես մի քանի տարի է, ինչ շաաաատ հազվագյուտ եմ գրում կամ խոսում իմ սիրած ֆիլմերի, գրքերի ու երաժշտության մասին։ Քանի որ եթե շատ եմ սիրում ուրեմն դա իմ համար ահավոր կարևոր ա։ Ու մեկ էլ մեկը մի բան ա դուրս տալիս ու ներվերս իրարա խառնվում։ Դրա համար եթե մի բան շատ եմ սիրում ընդհանրապես չեմ խոսում դրա մասին։ Դա չափազանց թանկ ու փխրուն ա, որ իմ գլխից հանեմ դուրս ու ցույց տամ ուրիշներին ))


Ոնց որ իմ համար՝ Ջոնի Դեպի Transcendence -ը, որ բոլորը ատեցին ու ատեցին, իսկ ես մինչև հիմա փայփայում եմ իրան մտքիս մեջ, ներում եմ իրան իր տարբեր հատվածների ու հիմնականում ավարտի համար ու երևակայությանս զոռ եմ տալիս ու պատկերացնում իմ ուզած ավարտով ու սյուժեի ընթացքով transcendence -ը: ))))

----------

Jarre (30.08.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Ոնց որ իմ համար՝ Ջոնի Դեպի Transcendence -ը, որ բոլորը ատեցին ու ատեցին, իսկ ես մինչև հիմա փայփայում եմ իրան մտքիս մեջ, ներում եմ իրան իր տարբեր հատվածների ու հիմնականում ավարտի համար ու երևակայությանս զոռ եմ տալիս ու պատկերացնում իմ ուզած ավարտով ու սյուժեի ընթացքով transcendence -ը: ))))


Մենք բանականությամբ եղբայրներ ենք, որովհետև միմյանց հասկանում ենք առանց երկար բարակ գրելու ու բացատրելու։

----------

Adam (30.08.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ոնց որ իմ համար՝ Ջոնի Դեպի Transcendence -ը, որ բոլորը ատեցին ու ատեցին, իսկ ես մինչև հիմա փայփայում եմ իրան մտքիս մեջ, ներում եմ իրան իր տարբեր հատվածների ու հիմնականում ավարտի համար ու երևակայությանս զոռ եմ տալիս ու պատկերացնում իմ ուզած ավարտով ու սյուժեի ընթացքով transcendence -ը: ))))


Ես կեսից ուզում էի անջատեի ։)

----------


## Adam

> Ես կեսից ուզում էի անջատեի ։)


                                                                              Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ. բոլորն ատելով ատեցին)))))

----------


## Adam

> Մենք բանականությամբ եղբայրներ ենք, որովհետև միմյանց հասկանում ենք առանց երկար բարակ գրելու ու բացատրելու։


                                                                                                               ֆեյսբուքյան սրտիկ  :LOL:  ))

----------

Jarre (30.08.2018)

----------

